# The way weather is supossed to be told!



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Here's a weather forecast with the late Bill Matheson on Edmonton's ITV News at 10:00 from March 18, 1996. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNTu5RTwch0

I remember watching this guy when I was younger. Too bad he's not around anymore to give us the weather.

Watch the whole forecast, you'll love it!
I love my city


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.canada.com/globaltv/edmonton/story.html?id=9b02695b-da65-4835-b989-1c3e29a910b1

"Bill was one of Edmonton's most recognizable and popular personalities. From his radio talk shows, to his award-winning weather forecasts from the ITV studios, Bill Matheson became a household name."


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

You didn't have interactive weather maps in Canada in 1996? Sheesh, get with it!


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

COM said:


> You didn't have interactive weather maps in Canada in 1996? Sheesh, get with it!


You need to keep in mind that this was March 1st when this broadcast was aired. There is still 9 more months to get with it!


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

lmao bum bum bum! and absolute disastaaaaah!

That guy rocked, how did he die?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

He's got competition.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=940rzFtFNbs


----------

